# Illustrator CS2 "Can't Save Illustration" message



## tduran (Feb 7, 2010)

OK, so I was having trouble launching Illustrator. Finally solved by downloading a new mac.dmg file. Apparently something was corrupted after Acrobat 8 Update. So now I can open Illustrator, but get an Error Message: "Can't Save Illustration. Can't Print Illustration" when I edit existing or create new artwork.

Any suggestions?

I'm on Mac OS X version 10.4.11. Illustrator 12.0.1. And every time I get an update alert for Version Cue CS2 Update, it can't complete the update (don't know if that has anything to do with all this!)


----------

